# Amplificador DOGC-H



## Quercus (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola a todos, publico un nuevo amplificador de  Dr. Jagodic,  el  DOGC-H   una variante más potente  del  DOGC-mk3   que me ha autorizado a publicar con dos condiciones:* que su uso sea particular, nunca comercial y que se guarde su nombre y logo en el PCB.*
  No necesita ningún tipo de ajuste y según me explica el Dr. Jagodic, su sonido tiene una dinámica y una transparencia  excelente.

*De nuevo vuelvo a dar las gracias en nombre del foro al Dr. Jagodic

Saludos

*

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2010)

Excelente aporte y pues muchas gracias al Dr. Jagodic por sus diseños.
parece ser que sería bueno para un pequeño sub tipo Home Cinema.

Saludos!!!

PS: Lo único difícil sería conseguir los IRFD110 para seguir el diseño original, pero se puede conseguir un buen remplazo en base a sus características.


----------



## Quercus (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola Tacatomon, según me explica el Dr., Jagodic, el DOGC  en sus dos versiones solo lo superan los amplificadores de muy alta gama, es similar a los   Kenwood, Marantz, Technics  de más de 1500$. La potencia tampoco es mala  100w a 8h y 170 a 4H, para montar un 2.1 ó  un 5.1 de alta calidad  va sobrado. Otro punto que quiero aclarar es que las dudas que se expongan,  el,  en la medida de sus posibilidades  de tiempo las ira aclarando. 
   Solo hay dos reemplazos posibles en este circuito para el IRFD110 que son el IRFD120 y el IRFD220
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Muy bonito ampli, gracias por compartirlo, por más que no es del estilo que me gusta a mí 

De los IRFD que hay, el que forma la fuente de corriente del par de entrada se podría reemplazar por casi cualquier otra cosa sin mayores cambios, y los del par de entrada... qué sé yo... Yo usaría unos lindos bipolares. Sí, sé que estoy acribillando el diseño.

Si estás en contacto con el autor, ¿podrías preguntarle el porqué de usar MOSFETs en el par de entrada, en la fuente de corriente y los drivers/AV?
Por cierto, me gusta cómo diseña los PCB este hombre.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2010)

Detalle de la bobina de la red de Snubber


----------



## Quercus (Abr 12, 2010)

Faltaba postear la conexión de la fuente de alimentación  del amplificador con las dos resistencia  que alimentan al LF411C, solo que aquí esta calculado para +40-40v del  DOGC-mk3, para este hay que tenerlo en cuenta pues se alimenta con +48 -48v.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (May 31, 2010)

A la pregunta de cacho sobre los mosfet:
 Te la pongo tal cual me llego y asi que cada cual lea en ingles o traduzca según sus posibilidades.
  Espero pronto poner impresiones de sonido.
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 31, 2010)

Gracias por el pdf Quercus.

Me sonó medio raro lo que decía este hombre ahí, así que me puse a ver un poco más en detalle el esquema y... Es un poco más complicado que un ampli "normal"...
En realidad hace funcionar el par de entrada con 24mA (suelen ser 5mA o algo por el estilo) y así sigue...

Pues sí, usa bastante corriente este hombre en su diseño... Bastante lindo, pero no me gusta en lo personal 


Saludos


----------



## alexis y leidys (Jun 17, 2010)

bueno realizar este ampli fue bueno 
pero me toco remplazar los irf  y otros pequeños detalles 
para zona domestica es bueno . pero para sonido profescional 
hay que realizar muchos arreglos y la idea esque trabaje tal cual como esta
definitivamente se queda en linea   domestica.


----------



## Jackcer (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola alexis y leidys, podrias aclarar explícitamente cuales fueron esos detalles y cambios que tuviste que hacerle a este cxto para ponerlo a trabajar?

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Jun 18, 2010)

Me sumo a lo dicho por Jackcer, ¿Fueron cambios por no conseguir los originales? Ya que el diseñador me dijo que para que funcionara como debe, los reemplazos solo podian ser  los que postee al principio.
Y por favor pon fotos 
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 24, 2010)

Bueno por fin he montado el Dogc-mk3, para mi, era una asignatura pendiente. Habia leído de un integrante del foro,  que era un amplificador  para uso domestico, no se si lo que quiso decir era que sonaba aceptablemente, o que no tenia potencia para uso profesional. Con lo segundo estoy totalmente de acuerdo, no hay que ser una lumbrera par observar que 70/80w no dan para mas, claro que no creo que su diseño sea para otra cosa que sonido domestico. En cuanto al punto de la fidelidad de sonido, si quiso decir sonido aceptable, no puedo estar mas en desacuerdo, el amplificador suena muy, pero que muy bien, el sonido es limpio y claro,  con una viveza extraordinaria en los medios y agudos y un bajo claro y limpio. Quiero pensar que al montarlo con reemplazos no sugeridos por el autor, no suena como debe y de ahí el comentario de “domestico” si se refería a poca calidad.
  La prueba la estoy haciendo con dos bafles, cada uno tiene tienen 8 pulgadas 8BR40  y agudos T2030 de la marca beyma 
  La corriente de reposo esta fijada para una alimentación de 43 0 43 en apox. 330mA asi que hay que refrigerarlo bien, lo probe con 2sc5200 y complementario aunque tengo los que vienen en el esquema preferí ponerle estos por si las moscas ya que son mas baratos (son originales comprobados por la prueba del tornillo de banco) de todas formas arranco a la primera.
  Al arrancar da golpe en el altavoz, pero no mucho,  asi que habrá que ponerle retardo de conexión de los altavoces. Su principal problema son los mosfet de entrada que no se encuentran tan fácilmente por lo demás, recomendable 100%. Si puedo y consigo que me ayuden, me   gustaría hacer una escucha a ciegas con el Sigma haber que tal.
  Me gustaría que alguien lo montara con las piezas originales y opinara


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2012)

Nunca antes había visto este thread.

Se ve espectacular el ampli, es bastante complejo... Me gustaría hacerlo, pero me parece que me voy a volver loco buscando los mosfets de entrada que lleva y demás componentes...  Una pregunta media loca: ¿No podrían ir ahí los 2N7000? Tengo varios de esos. 

Y me quedo con otra duda más, y es *por qué no le gustó a Cacho.* Si se ofrece amablemente a dar una explicación personal, prometo no objetar nada, solo leer. Lo prometo. 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola Tavo, Para mi gusto, y ya estamos con lo subjetivo…. ¿Pero hay otra cosa en el gusto de cada uno que no sea subjetivo…? El sonido de este amplificador esta entre los mejores que he escuchado, suena con un rango dinamico como si fuese de mas potencia, lo he dicho muchas veces, me encanta como suena, no sabria decir cual me gusta mas este o el Sigma. Después de una idea que me dio ezaballa, en cuanto pueda quiero hacer una prueba a ciegas con varios amplificadores del Dr. Jagodic (de alguno ya tengo el PCB hecho, me falta otro por hacer y conseguir algunos componentes que me faltan) con unos amigos y conseguir que ese dia venga mi amigo violinista, seria fundamental su oído… veremos cuando podrá ser. 

  Hay dos pegas, para que no digan que solo veo lo positivo, si se las puede llamar asi:

  1ª Los mosfet de entrada tienen que ser y son *palabras del diseñador*: IRFD110/120/220 *no hay otros para que funcione tal y como esta diseñado*, lo demás como diría un destacado integrante del foro: “es fruta...”       ¡¡Se me están pegando los dichos de ustedes, los del otro lado del charco!!

  2º calienta más de lo normal unos 330mA de bias que *no* hay que ajustar pues viene establecido asi. Se puede hacer una modificación y perderá algo de calidad a baja potencia, pero que la gran mayoría no percibiremos, eso lo perciben los profesionales del oído y los que lo saben, sugestionados precisamente por eso… nadamas: Las dos resistencias que tiene en paralelo la salida del drenador en el IRF530 de 3,9Ω dejar solo una y bajara el bias calentando menos. Este amplificador hay que refrigerarlo muy bien, pero merece la pena.

  En cuanto a cacho: No se si no dejo mas arriba y en otros hilos bastante claro, que los amplificadores con mosfet estén donde estén  no le son muy simpaticos… en fin hay gustos como colores y la variedad enriquece cualquier tema… ojala nos de alguna opinión mas… las opiniones de alguien que sabe siempre son bien recibidas, por lo menos para mi, luego uno procesa lo escuchado o leido y decide.

  A mi, mientras me guste el sonido me da igual que los mosfet  este: al principio… en medio… al final… en todos lados… o en ninguno…

  Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 4, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola a todos, publico un nuevo amplificador de  Dr. Jagodic,  el  DOGC-H   una variante más potente  del  DOGC-mk3   que me ha autorizado a publicar con dos condiciones:* que su uso sea particular, nunca comercial y que se guarde su nombre y logo en el PCB.*
> No necesita ningún tipo de ajuste y según me explica el Dr. Jagodic, su sonido tiene una dinámica y una transparencia  excelente.
> 
> *De nuevo vuelvo a dar las gracias en nombre del foro al Dr. Jagodic
> ...



Tienes el enlace original donde se publico ese amplificador el* Dr.Jagodic *

Felicidades excelente amplificador  :buenpost::buenpost:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tienes el enlace original donde se publico ese amplificador el* Dr.Jagodic *........



La página es esta:

http://bas.elitesecurity.org/

Pero está fuera de servicio


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 13, 2012)

Quercus,te comento ya termine de montar el dogc-h mk3,pero tengo un drama ,en la salida de audio mido -3 voltios .me fije si tengo algun error y todo correcto,no se que pasa ,avos te paso algo parecido???no creo sea normal tener 3 voltios a la salidad ,no inyecte audio porque se activa la proteccion de parlante ,creeria porque detecta continua ,que pude ser quercus????' los tr de salida son los 2sa1943-2sc5200 toshiba japan ,monte con los irf540 .irf9540

pd:luego subire las fotos ,ahora no tengo la maquina


----------



## Quercus (Dic 13, 2012)

Hay un condensador de 220pF que esta en el esquematico, pero no esta en el PCB, hay que soldarlo directamente en las patas del mosfet central, entre G y D  cuidado al  hacerlo.

Al soldar los mosfet, toca con la punta del soldador en algo metalico para descargar el soldador de electricidad estatica, a los mosfet no les sienta muy bien. 
Cuando los sueldo toco el tornillo de banco entre soldadura y soldadura

Aparte de esto, veremos los transistores cuando pongas las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 13, 2012)

si ,esta colocado el capacitor de 220pf ,no tome la precaucion de hacer descarga como decis ,pero te comento cuando  conecte por primer vez la placa,si tome el recaudo del foco (lampara) en serie con la fuente,y media lo mismo  - 3 voltios,revise varias veces y todo esta bien aparentemente ,demonte los zener ,lor irf ,y nada .lo unico me falta comprobar serian los IRFD110 ,(solo tengo ttres,lo que estan momstados ) ,y como seria la prueba para estos????,y faltarian comprobar los de TR de salida ,es raro cambien el LF411, igual


----------



## Quercus (Dic 13, 2012)

En el foro hay varias explicaciones de cómo comprobar si un mosfet esta bien o no… incluso algún aparetejo que monte y no me fue fiable.
Hago como _“la cuenta de la vieja”_ coloco un mosfet igual al lado y mido con el tester uno y otro, asi nunca he tenido fallo. Tu problema es que no tienes mas…
  Prueba, con cuidado, a intercambiar el de la izquierda y el de la derecha, por si es problema de mucha disparidad.


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 13, 2012)

Te cuento acabode desmontar los transistors de salida y todo bien ,no estan en perdida.solo me faltan verificar los irfd110 y los bc560 ,no consegui los bc560c ,nocreo sea eso ???',ya busque pistas unidas,verifique soldaduras,verifiqueuno auno losvalors deresistencias y condensadores ,ademas todosmedidos antes de montar  ynada todo correcto,el LF411 no me gusta parecen bien trucho ,pero bueno no funcionaria directamenet ,ademas tengo dos y con losd os pasa exactamente lo mismo .

pd:Quercus ,una observacion ,,,,tengoun disipador muy pobre colocado ,no cero que tenga ver la masa deñl dsisipador ???? mido esos - 3 voltiios a la salida ,lo dejos un minutoyveo empieza a calentar el disipador y el voltaje empieza a bajar lentamente,igual no creo sea normal arranque con -3 voltios porque romperia los parlantes ,o sera hayque esperar que levante temperatura comosi fuera a valvulas????


----------



## Quercus (Dic 13, 2012)

Tendrias que ponerle un disipador grande, ten en cuenta que  este amplificador funciona con 300mA de corriente de bias, conectarlo sin parlante y dejarlo que se estabilice, unos quince minutos, despues toma medida.
Si el disipador es chico puede volar
Tambien puedes quitarle una de las resistencias de 3.9Ω  y el bias baja a la mitad por lo menos mientras estes en pruebas.


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 13, 2012)

Quercus,ya probe montando un buen disipador y todo sigue igual ,,,se puso  mas estable los -3 voltios a la salida  lo deje un buen tiempo .luego vino el desastre .sin querer junte la masa con el cable de salida,resulatdo se quemo el sa1943.A empezar de  nuevo ,minetras tanto sigo sin saber por donde seguir ,ojala sean los TR de salida y ahora que los voy a cambiar quedebien


estuve viendo esta pagina 
http://www.elitesecurity.org/t313017-5-Pitanje-vezi-Dogc-pojacala
http://217.26.67.168/uploads/2/9/2936789/Image(961).jpg foto de papel dealuminio debajo de los irfd110

segun pude entender,traductor de por medio ,alguien le paso lo mismo,tenia dc a la salida ,lo soluciono cambiando los irfd110 ,voy a sacarlos y probarlos,qque suerte la mia ,quedaban tres donde los compre ,encima creo hice todo bien no se porque se habran quemado


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 14, 2012)

Quercus ,demonte los irfd110 y efectivamente como se penso,hay uno defectuoso,no se que lo quemo porque :como comente hice todo bien .si te fijas en el link del foro que deje ahi hay una foto de una placa con los irfd110 con un papel de aluminio debajo,segun parece hay montarlos asi con las patas puenteadas,soladrlos  y luego retirar el papel de aluminio ,fijate siesto es asi ,fui al comercio a  buscar losirfd110 ,no hay,creerian para semana que viene,al final quede con las ganas de escuchar esta placa y no se que me parece no los voy a conseguir ,solo pedirlos a BSAS me queda


----------



## Quercus (Dic 18, 2012)

Una pena lo de tus mosfet, mas que nada porque veo que cuesta conseguirlos.
  Según tengo entendido, lo del papel de plata es para neutralizar la posible carga electrostática del soldador. Por eso te decia que toco mucho con la punta del soldador en el tornillo de banco y asi evito que se dañen. 
  Sobre todo si tienes buenos altavoces, me gustaría que lo escucharas pero sin prisas, detenidamente y ver que tal. Pero parece que por ahora te vas a quedar con las ganas, espero que por poco tiempo.
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 18, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Una pena lo de tus mosfet, mas que nada porque veo que cuesta conseguirlos.
> Según tengo entendido, lo del papel de plata es para neutralizar la posible carga electrostática del soldador. Por eso te decia que toco mucho con la punta del soldador en el tornillo de banco y asi evito que se dañen.
> Sobre todo si tienes buenos altavoces, me gustaría que lo escucharas pero sin prisas, detenidamente y ver que tal. Pero parece que por ahora te vas a quedar con las ganas, espero que por poco tiempo.
> Saludos





Te comento Quercus ,si todo va bien; ell finde semana tengo los IRFD 110,los encargue a una casa de Cordoba ,(esta mas cerca a mi provincia que BsAS) ya hice el deposito bancario ,me mandaran unos diez de estos ,estan aunos $4.50 pesos argentinos ,serian un poco menos de un dolar ,Asi que ancioso de escuchar este amplificador ,saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola Quercus ,feliz Año Nuevo para vos y la comunidad!!!
Te comento por fin puse a andar el DOGC-MK3

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/p1010983w.jpg/

me paso de todo con este ampli ,queme varios transistores ,muchos errores de  mi parte pero esta funcionando yA 
Queria consultarte,,porque cuando conecto el multimetro a la salida ,al enceder mido unos 300 mv aprox. y luego de unos segundos tiende a cero .pero nunca se queda estable .fluctua en valores muy cercano a cero ,pero nunca estable en cero .es NORMAL ESTO???  o esta oscilando algo???,saludos seguiremos con este ampli parce viene muy bien en cuanto a sonido .....luego subo impresiones

PD: cuando subo el volumen escucho ,en determinado pasajes,en especial cuando el sonido tine mucho bajos ,un sonido raro ,como de recorte,si no mal recurdo ,esto se debe por debe estar faltando capacidad en la fuente (ahora mi fuente tine 10000,micros por rama.sera esto asi????


----------



## Quercus (Ene 2, 2013)

Muy bien cantoni, ya funciona y  esa placa tiene muy buena pinta.

  Lo que dices de la fluctuación del voltaje en la salida, no recuerdo ese dato de  cuando monte el mío, de todas formas si cuando se estabiliza después de un rato enchufado, la fluctuación es mínima y en torno a cero,  no creo que tenga ningún problema.

  En cuanto a lo del sonido raro, dices que tienes 10000uF por rama, eso es mas que suficiente, siempre y cuando el transformador tenga aprox. 150w (300W para dos modulos) si no es así, puede recortar por falta de suministro al darle caña, precisamente en esos bajos potentes que dices, por muchos microfaradios que le pongas.

  Si tienes esa potencia en el trafo, asegúrate de que ese sonido raro no viene de los altavoces.
  El que yo tengo, lo estuve probando con altavoces de estudio en un principio y con un bafle de potencia después, el resultado no pudo ser mejor.

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 5, 2013)

Quercus ,tal cual comentaste,el sonido es el mejor de todos ,los que llevo armando,,sin duda es asi.agudos claros ,precisos sin estridencias ,medios suaves y bajos con cuerpo y precisos,realmente valio la pena la espera de los IRFD para armar este ampli ,aunque funciona un poco calentito y necesita un buen disipador lo tiene todo a su favor.Asi que voy por la segunda placa y luego armare la version mas grande ya que tengo varios IRDF110,saludos Quercus y gracias por tu colaboracion al foro tambien muchas gracias


----------



## Quercus (Ene 6, 2013)

Si cantoni, es una pena que no se vean montajes  de este amplificador, en esa potencia y en 100/170W de su hermano mayor es de lo mejorcito que hay en el foro.

  Parece que los mosfet de entrada han frenado a mucha gente para hacerlo, si tú los has conseguido, por lo menos en Buenos Aires se puede hacer.

  Me alegro de que al final funcione y sobre todo de que te guste, termina de montarlo y si decides seguir con mas montajes, nos encontramos en el siguiente…

  En cuanto a la temperatura, es el precio que hay que pagar por escucharlo, lee lo que puse en el punto 2º de  aqui 

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola Quercus,tanto tiempo...espero andes bien.te molesto porque quiero probar el DOGC_H con un pre a valvula.a(ntes debo contruirlo).estuve buscando y tengo dos opciones..me gustaria me digas segun tus conocimientos cual de los dos es mejor para este ampli,saludos
adjunto los links de los dos pre valvular:

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/12AX7-12AU7-Tube-Preamp/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-12ax7-valvula-116602/#post916388


----------



## Quercus (Abr 26, 2015)

¡Hola cantoni!  Encantado de leerte de nuevo.

  La verdad es que sobre válvulas estoy fuera de onda.

  En cuanto termine los temas que tengo entre manos (Ajenos a la electrónica) intentare seguir  con todo lo que tengo empezado, entre otras cosas, probar un previo del Dr. Jagodic, pero sin válvulas.   

  P.D Espero que si decides hacer alguno, sea un éxito, lo expongas y me pique la curiosidad.


----------

